# Mac dealers with payment plans?



## dave_brush (May 12, 2005)

Hi,

I'm trying to get a new Mac laptop for school, but because I'm paying my tuition, paying off my debt from previous years of university, living expenses, car insurance, etc, etc - so I can't afford to outright buy a brand new laptop.

But, my car insurance just dropped by $135 a month, so I could comfortably afford a payment plan. I see them all the time for Intel laptops, but I have NEVER seen monthly payment plans being offered by Mac dealers (except apple.com, but NOT apple.ca)

Does anybody know of any stores that have monthly payment plans for Mac laptops?

Thankyou for any information you can give


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Best Buy


----------



## shoe (Apr 6, 2005)

im not sure but compu smart might have 1 as well

shoe


----------



## quik (Apr 5, 2005)

Compusmart has one.

6 months 0%.


----------



## Roland (Aug 15, 2002)

I use the Future Shop 2 years equal payments plan quite often. You pay a $100 admin fee but even then it equals out to like 6 percent interest over the life of the loan.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## poisonmonkey (Sep 20, 2004)

HowEver said:


> I don't know where you are located but the local university store here (York) has an Apple plan, and of course educational pricing.



The store at York certainly DOES NOT have a financing plan. But they do have educational pricing. Big Box places are your best bet dave_bush.

Apple got rid of their loan program a few years ago.


----------



## modsuperstar (Nov 23, 2004)

Buy at Best Buy. I bought an iMac and I payed I think $45 to get 6 months no payments on it. I knew I would be getting the money through freelance work, so it worked for me. I think you could get a year no payments if you like.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------

